# Taking your phone with you while boarding?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

It'll probably be waterproof enough and you'll not break it. If your jacket has an internal media pocket, put it in there. I ride with an iPod touch in my pocket all the time and have a "roll an tumble" style of riding, never had issues with damage or snow getting into it.

Happy riding.


----------



## Hidde (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reaction 

Well I got one of those pockets just under my chest, and since it's got one of those little holes for earphones it's probably designed for phones/mp3devices. Hasn't got a zip though, have to close it with velcro(though it feels pretty strong). But I guess I'll just take it with me.  

Thanks.

EDIT:

Is putting it in a backpack perhaps a better option?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

It should be ok in a chest pocket or jacket pocket as long as you stay out of the park.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I take my droid x with me all the time... Music....


----------



## Hidde (Oct 28, 2010)

Still doubting if I should play music. Doesn't it distract you? I mean, if you listen music you won't be able to hear anyone or so...  



Tarzanman said:


> It should be ok in a chest pocket or jacket pocket as long as you stay out of the park.


Good point. Well if I decide to go to the park I guess I'll just take it to the hotel. It's pretty much right next to eachother anyway. Thanks for pointing that out, might prevent me from breaking it when doing stupid stuff!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I use my iPhone for helmet tunes every time I ride, just put it in any pocket with a zipper and KEEP it zipped.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i put my phone in a ziplock bag inside of a good water tight pocket on my pants.. s'all good


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

if you hit a tree or a rock or a rail on your phone it could save your life 

other than that it will be fine


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I always take my phone with me boarding, for music and co-ordinating people.

Inside jacket pocket, no case.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Riley212 said:


> if you hit a tree or a rock or a rail on your phone it could save your life
> 
> other than that it will be fine


Sometimes I carry mine in my chest jacket pocket when I think I might get in to some Gun battles.. better to take one in the phone than the heart I say.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

oneshot said:


> i put my phone in a ziplock bag inside of a good water tight pocket on my pants.. s'all good


I have a Galaxy as well, and I also use a ziplock. If you use the sandwich bags (as opposed to the freezer bags) you can actually control your phone _and_ have a conversation without taking it out of the bag.

I also have a case for my phone, so I don't know about durability if you hug a tree at speed...


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Carry mine for boarding as well for tunes. It can also be used for emergencies situations as well. I have an Otterbox for the phone so it can take a bit of a beating and adds some waterproofing as well.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I just got a Galaxy S2 and I just swap my sim card into my old 3GS. I destroyed the glass on my 3GS in Keystone this year on a rail, so it can be broken. I even had it in an otterbox.

And otterbox + 3GS is my typical setup.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I always have my phone with me, but the cold will DRAIN THE SHIT out of your battery.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

If you keep it close to your body (chest pocket), it should be fine. I use an iPhone for music all day - after 7 hours, typically I left the hill with ~91% battery.


----------

